# Gorilla Bubble



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey guys after admiring Tonygreens work for some time i decided to pull the trigger and get some gorilla Bubble bx4. so im wondering who else is growing these currently and what your experiences with this particular line


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Sep 6, 2017)

I got some, 2 weeks to go with my first testers. I am happy so far. Fast growing healthy crystaly.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 6, 2017)

any photos? how far along and what cross did you get bx4s?


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Sep 6, 2017)

Click my grow thread in my sig, and they are straight GBx4's


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 6, 2017)

I have BX2,s and BX4's these are a day after my week one leaf strip





















Also a Chaos 4X4 in their too


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow some healthy looking ladies you got there what size fabric pots are those and how many were female ? cant tell but are those glue leaners ? keep me updated iv popped about 9 all popped no problem there looking healthy at this stage


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 7, 2017)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Wow some healthy looking ladies you got there what size fabric pots are those and how many were female ? cant tell but are those glue leaners ? keep me updated iv popped about 9 all popped no problem there looking healthy at this stage


I grow in 7 gallon pots with 100% coco
The BX4's seem more vigorous 9 out of 12 were female and I got a few different phenos 
One stretchy and one short and stout. Only 4 phenos of the BX2. The BX4's just seem to be better. Guess I'll know soon enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 7, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I grow in 7 gallon pots with 100% coco
> The BX4's seem more vigorous 9 out of 12 were female and I got a few different phenos
> One stretchy and one short and stout. Only 4 phenos of the BX2. The BX4's just seem to be better. Guess I'll know soon enough
> really thanks for the advice hoping i have the same experience as you at get as many females as possible even though i wouldn't mind creating some seeds your grow looks massive how many lights etc are you running?


----------



## Tstat (Sep 7, 2017)

I grew out one pack. Got 4 girls, or should I say 4 hermaphrodites. One was less so, but they all sucked. Big plants, minuscule buds and horrible yields. 

Great quality, however. So if you don't mind plucking pollen sacks and are not looking for a decent yield, the smoke is top notch. Maybe the best I have grown, but just not for me...


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 7, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I grew out one pack. Got 4 girls, or should I say 4 hermaphrodites. One was less so, but they all sucked. Big plants, minuscule buds and horrible yields.
> 
> Great quality, however. So if you don't mind plucking pollen sacks and are not looking for a decent yield, the smoke is top notch. Maybe the best I have grown, but just not for me...


shit im sorry to hear that i hope mine do not turn the same way they look healthy atm minus a tiny amount of heat stress showing on one or two of the fan leaves but other than that they look good growing with more vigor than my tga qurkles which im hoping to do a cross with depending on what i find


----------



## Tstat (Sep 7, 2017)

Yea, it may just be my conditions are not right for this strain. But again, I was not disappointed with the quality, but as a med grower, I have a plant limit and if a plant isn't producing it's gone. These are gone from garden, replaced with some Bodhi crosses. I am forever looking for the elusive cut that produces and has high quality...


----------



## hillbill (Sep 7, 2017)

No herms but I did run 1/10 female. Average strength in that one. Couple other people like this more than I do but with that ratio, I am hesitant to pop more.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 7, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I grew out one pack. Got 4 girls, or should I say 4 hermaphrodites. One was less so, but they all sucked. Big plants, minuscule buds and horrible yields.
> 
> Great quality, however. So if you don't mind plucking pollen sacks and are not looking for a decent yield, the smoke is top notch. Maybe the best I have grown, but just not for me...


That's a grower problem, sounds like light bleed 
I've been growing ninefold genetics for two years now without a problem and very high success rate expecially on the germination. These genetics are here in Michigan so it takes the pain out of customs. Tony's Tortured Beans is also a good choice for Gorilla Bubble [emoji91][emoji91]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 7, 2017)

I have 12 Gavitas and boy are they bright. 100x better than any HPS I've used in the past


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tstat (Sep 8, 2017)

A grower problem? I love it when people just throw shit like that out there. I grow MANY strains, and have been using this room for a decade. The ONLY plants to hermie were the GB. As I said, this strain may not like my RDWC / COB setup, but please "light bleed", Hilarious.

BTW, maybe you should go read the thread here about Tony's strains. After you do that please come back and tell me about grower error, lol.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 8, 2017)

I do, I've grown many including his BX2 and BX4 that's why I know your claim is BS. And if you've been posting in here for a decade your continuing to have problems and your just getting by trolling other threads for answers. And your using the two most laziest methods for growing known to man. What. So you leave for a two week vacation and come back to the best weed in the world? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tstat (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow, ok. You got me there pal. I find it hilarious that someone who doesn't know me at all decides hurl this type of shit. I know it's common here to run into assholes, and jerks who think they know all, but come on, man. Even the shit you said makes no sense. I didn't say I've been posting here for a decade and I never said I was having problems. I was relaying MY experience with GB. 

Why do you even care so much? 

Trolling other threads for answers? What? I'm the troll here?!?

Laziest methods? LOL! What a dope. I guess I need to run 12 gravitas to be as great as you. Who even asked you about your really bright lights?

Two week vacation? What does that even mean, you fucking tool?

Get a life asshole. Oh wait, what's that avatar- a Cannabis Cup? Pathetic.


----------



## Black Thumb (Sep 8, 2017)

I grabbed a pack of the BX3 some where runts or more sour bubble leaning and a couple hermies. 
Either you get lucky and find a special pack with multiple keepers or your the guy who got the pack with all the duds.
Either way its not stable and if it was we would all be seeing similar plant structure.

I think he is done and stopped growing from what i saw in his threads, would have been nice to have seen it bred into something close to an IBL.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 8, 2017)

And to have a fascination with bodi seeds saddens the matter even more. Tony's beans tops anything on the market in the US. If you popped bananas that's your problem because there are no other reports other than wannabes grower that wanna have his fire. And don't hate on my abilities I'm the most wanted man in Michigan with that real fire that bodi seeds can't offer so give it a rest bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedemart (Sep 8, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> And to have a fascination with bodi seeds saddens the matter even more. Tony's beans tops anything on the market in the US. If you popped bananas that's your problem because there are no other reports other than wannabes grower that wanna have his fire. And don't hate on my abilities I'm the most wanted man in Michigan with that real fire that bodi seeds can't offer so give it a rest bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



is that soil or coco?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 9, 2017)

weedemart said:


> is that soil or coco?


Coco


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tstat (Sep 9, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I'm the most wanted man in Michigan with that real fire that bodi seeds can't offer so give it a rest bro


Ahh, that explains it. Should have said that in the beginning, brah.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 9, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Ahh, that explains it. Should have said that in the beginning, brah.


I figured you knew bro. I got all them fire glue crosses. If you goto the club EVERYONE has glue. Nobody has Chaos, Chaos 4x4, Gorilla Bubble, Blue Glue, Gorilla Fuck. Nobody!
They are great strains and I got them in the US which makes them all the better 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tstat (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## mr. childs (Sep 9, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I figured you knew bro. I got all them fire glue crosses. If you goto the club EVERYONE has glue. Nobody has Chaos, Chaos 4x4, Gorilla Bubble, Blue Glue, Gorilla Fuck. Nobody!
> They are great strains and I got them in the US which makes them all the better
> 
> 
> ...


you know if there will be a gb bx5 or ruby red f2?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 9, 2017)

Tstat said:


>


So I'm guessing your at the top of the chain huh? Doubt it, pay attention son


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tstat (Sep 9, 2017)

Apologies to the OP, I won't respond to this idiot again. Unreal stupidity always wins...


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 9, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Apologies to the OP, I won't respond to this idiot again. Unreal stupidity always wins...


he's been growing for all of 5 minutes, he's the tops!!!


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Sep 9, 2017)

I just updated my GB 4 thread so you can use that as a reference
so far I gotta say Tony is a fine fine breeder. Anyone who slanders his kit IMHO is not worth his salt


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 9, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> He dr douche bag. Been since 85 since my first grow. Probably looks better than your current grow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok. Mr advanced nutes are the best.LOL


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 9, 2017)

Cogo's, stalker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 10, 2017)

There is a GB-BX6 cut floating around. Tony seems to have taken a break from growing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> There is a GB-BX6 cut floating around. Tony seems to have taken a break from growing.


Can't imagine why......


----------



## Tstat (Sep 10, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Tony seems to have taken a break from growing.


Good.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Can't imagine why......


LOL! Karma, man...


----------



## durbanblue (Sep 10, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> you know if there will be a gb bx5 or ruby red f2?


I think tony is taking a little time off to get all his stuff sorted out, the plan was to join the 2 ruby red lines together. Will have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks, T. Idiot. Go away.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 10, 2017)

Dude you don't have gorilla bubble and if you did you'd fuck it up so go somewhere where your wanted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Dude you don't have gorilla bubble and if you did you'd fuck it up so go somewhere where your wanted


Would the "likes' under posts indicate that someone was where there were wanted?

Also, in your case, would the absence of "likes" indicate the reverse?


----------



## Tstat (Sep 10, 2017)

Idiot.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Would the "likes' under posts indicate that someone was where there were wanted?
> 
> Also, in your case, would the absence of "likes" indicate the reverse?


Bro if your into likes goto Facebook 
If you wanna comment for a like then you got even bigger issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm into fire weed. What you into, gay porn? Lol







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 10, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Karma? *Dude your a retard*, by the looks of ya you wouldn't know good genetics let alone know how to grow them. I'm sure someone will tell ya on trollitup


 YOU'RE as in you are. DERP!!!!


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 10, 2017)

Really, grammar shaming on a cannabis forum. Must be a slow day. One exclamation mark is sufficient.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 10, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Really, grammar shaming on a cannabis forum. Must be a slow day. One exclamation mark is sufficient.


if YOU'RE going to call someone a retard, you should at least not look like a retard doing it. oh, and fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 10, 2017)

Where did I use the word "retard". Check your comprehension level. Do you know what that word is?


----------



## J Larue (Sep 10, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Bro if your into likes goto Facebook
> If you wanna comment for a like then you got even bigger issues


That's what people always say when no one likes their posts.

I'll bet you say it on facebook, too.


----------



## J Larue (Sep 10, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I'm into fire weed.


You say that, yet you grow Tony Green's beans.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 10, 2017)

J Larue said:


> That's what people always say when no one likes their posts.
> 
> I'll bet you say it on facebook, too.


Sorry I'm not a follower of the world. I do not accept a world of being accepted by likes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 10, 2017)

I grow gorilla bubble, do you? Doubt it you just wanna pick at grammar. Try perfecting your strains to start with. And if my words hurt. Grow up pus*y


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 10, 2017)

J Larue said:


> You say that, yet you grow Tony Green's beans.
> 
> View attachment 4008491


Your too retarded to understand tony with your 58 posts. Stop trolling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J Larue (Sep 10, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Your too retarded to understand tony with your 58 posts. Stop trolling


You were corrected once, genius - you're. Maybe you wouldn't sound so stupid when _you're _using _retarded. 

 _


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I grow gorilla bubble


But you said you were into "fire weed".


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Sep 10, 2017)

So are you tough guys picking an on line fight? You bunch of retarded pussies. I will be thinking of you ignorant fucks when I go pick a fight tonight. First night of beer league hockey. . Bottom line, Tony does fantastic work, if you don't like Tony and you are getting lippy , you are on my shit list


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 10, 2017)

I see there is a Tony hate club. No wonder most breeders dont respond in forums. What is your criticism of his plants besides it is not as good as yours.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks for the backup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durbanblue (Sep 10, 2017)

You would think that Tony had murdered their gran the way they are going on about him. If you don't have anything constructive to say to this topic rather stay out of it. You don't like Tony we get it, move on.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Sep 10, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> You would think that Tony had murdered their gran the way they are going on about him. If you don't have anything constructive to say to this topic rather stay out of it. You don't like Tony we get it, move on.


thats like saying people who dont like CC herm prone genetics that also like to autoflower are just swerve haters,when in actual fact it could just be people are telling you what theyve experienced growing some of his strains...
just because you can find some worthy phenotypes amongst the BS it doesnt mean someones a great breeder.
sometimes the way people worship breeders,its like the blind leading the blind.
someone having a difference of opinion,doesnt always make them a hater.
have you only ever had good things to say about every strain youve grown?if not that must also mean you hate all the breeders of the strains you didnt like.,.,...or maybe it doesnt mean that.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 11, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Where did I use the word "retard". Check your comprehension level. Do you know what that word is?


you are a retard too, you replied to me and don't even know what you replied to. check your comprehension dipshit!!!


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 11, 2017)

Really appreciate your guys advice and reviews not to sure if iv made a mistake or not getting the bx4 cost me an arm and leg to buy considering the exchange rate and shipping costs because im not based in the states but all i can do is grow my girls out and see what i get hope im lucky enough to get some fire and not some herm shit.keep the photos and advice coming guys pritty buzzy stuff talking to guys that have so much experience


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 11, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> What's your favorite out of those 5?


All of them expecially the chaos 4x4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 11, 2017)

@ Dr.Nick Rivirera -What is this fake news bullshit you tryin to run. Lighten up on your dosage. Here are the quotes. Apologize and correct youself if you are man. You came at me first.

"Jaybodankly said: Really, grammar shaming on a cannabis forum. Must be a slow day. One exclamation mark is sufficient.

Dr.Nick Riviera
"if YOU'RE going to call someone a retard, you should at least not look like a retard doing it. oh, and fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 11, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> @ Dr.Nick Rivirera -What is this fake news bullshit you tryin to run. Lighten up on your dosage. Here are the quotes. Apologize and correct youself if you are man.
> 
> "Jaybodankly said: Really, grammar shaming on a cannabis forum. Must be a slow day. One exclamation mark is sufficient.
> 
> ...


you're an idiot, read it from the beginning dumbass. He called someone a retard and used "your" instead of "you're". YOU thought you would tell me about grammar correcting. I said, if you're(meaning him, you or anyone) is going to call someone a retard, you(meaning him.you or anyone) probably shouldn't look like one doing it. reading comprehension,learn it DERP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Better yet, Mind your own fucking business and you wouldn't make yourself look so stupid.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 11, 2017)

Dr nick. Someone using the word derp makes you sound like your well educated and with lots of friends but we know that's not true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 11, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Dr nick. Someone using the word derp makes you sound like your well educated and with lots of friends but we know that's not true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has it's effect, look at how mad you are.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm not mad I grow gorilla bubble. Do you? If not go troll somewhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 11, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I'm not mad I grow gorilla bubble. Do you? If not go troll somewhere else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but YOU'RE so easy to troll.


----------



## durbanblue (Sep 11, 2017)

resinousflowers420 said:


> thats like saying people who dont like CC herm prone genetics that also like to autoflower are just swerve haters,when in actual fact it could just be people are telling you what theyve experienced growing some of his strains...
> just because you can find some worthy phenotypes amongst the BS it doesnt mean someones a great breeder.
> sometimes the way people worship breeders,its like the blind leading the blind.
> someone having a difference of opinion,doesnt always make them a hater.
> have you only ever had good things to say about every strain youve grown?if not that must also mean you hate all the breeders of the strains you didnt like.,.,...or maybe it doesnt mean that.


i am not saying he is the greatest breeder out there

I am all for people having an opinion, but unless you have grown out his seeds and had hermies yourself how can you judge his work. There is no hero worship here, I just think everyone deserves a fair shot.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> i am not saying he is the greatest breeder out there
> 
> I am all for people having an opinion, but unless you have grown out his seeds and had hermies yourself how can you judge his work. There is no hero worship here, I just think everyone deserves a fair shot.


He had a damm fair shot on his own Tortured Beans thread, until he blew up like a dedite when people questioned him, or commented about negative experiences.

I had 3 of 3 gb2 turn male - no problem. I gave the rest of the pack away after Tony decides to graphically reveal what a first class a$$hole he is, which got that thread shut down. I bought the beans originally to support his original story of a vet w/ pain issues putting work in a strain to help himself and the masses. Sellers that turn on buyers for criticizing their products is the wrong person to be running a sales oriented business, imo.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 11, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> unless you have grown out his seeds and had hermies yourself how can you judge his work


OK, I tried to say this happened to me and got attacked. Funny how this exact type of idiotic bullshit came from TG's own posts on "other" threads a while back. Yea, I don't like Tony. The batch of GB bx2 I got was shit. I found his remarks on his thread to be juvenile at best, homophobic and overly aggressive at worst. 

I find his GB to be a very potent plant, but it produces like shit and is very prone to hermies. Yep, I grew it out, yep they all had balls (unlike the idiots here, who are SOO tough behind a keyboard, LOL.) Oh, and yea, I have NEVER had hermies in 30 plus years of growing indoors. Sorry, @DirtyEyeball696 you fucking dope.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gorilla-bubble-from-tonygreens-tortured-beans.899212/page-96

If you clicked the above link, you won't see his "eat a dick" comments as he removed them when it appeared he was having some kind of fucked-up breakdown over the fact some people were getting hermies and questioning him about it. Kind of reminds me of "What you into, gay porn? Lol" and the "retard" bullshit. It doesn't offend me, but WTF is this, junior high? DirtyEyeball696? Really? OK, LOL...

That said, I do like his Killer Queen Redux, which I am still growing. It's not as potent as the GB, but is a nice plant structurally and yields are decent. 

See, I really don't care if a grower (and/or his minions) are pathetic idiots. If the beans are good, I'm OK. I won't buy his gear again (he probably won't have any more, anyway), because his great Gorilla Bubble BX2 sucked ass AND he's a total jerk. I'll keep KQR until one of my other crosses out-performs it.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 11, 2017)

Learn how to grow and maybe post some of your grows so people can really see this shit weed your growing. Tony is a good guy and he can't help everyone grow. He produces genetics that test out quite well. More female to male ratio but by no means any herms that might be your less than perfect garden.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tstat (Sep 11, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Tony is a good guy and he can't help everyone grow.


Oh for fuck's sake. Shut up you fucking dumb-ass.


----------



## J Larue (Sep 11, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Tony is a good guy


----------



## Tstat (Sep 11, 2017)

No shit, man...


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 14, 2017)

These are 2 1/2 weeks of flower 
A few BX4's are really big and stretchy. Very nice structure on both















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 1, 2017)

These are 5 weeks after defoliation



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 4, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> These are 5 weeks after defoliation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so much frost its crazy how many days?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 4, 2017)

Those were almost 5 weeks 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 4, 2017)

I will definitely say the BX2 has more structure and densness then the BX4. I had a lot of different BX4 phenos vs BX2’s and the BX2 shines “literally” over the rest











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 11, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I will definitely say the BX2 has more structure and densness then the BX4. I had a lot of different BX4 phenos vs BX2’s and the BX2 shines “literally” over the rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any updates on your girls? im ordering again off greatlakes what would you recoment i get with my free ticket from tonys collection bx2 or the bx3s f1


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 11, 2017)

Personally I would order the BX2’s too many scattered phenos with the BX4’s. I’ll definitely put a pic up soon of my keeper pheno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 12, 2017)

My BX3 are uniform on the four beans I popped. All the same when dried. Hard and shiny diamonds.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice nice any plans on creating seeds?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Nice nice any plans on creating seeds?


No sir, i just play with the ladies. Tony does good work and I’d rather pop his beans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigson (Oct 13, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> My BX3 are uniform on the four beans I popped. All the same when dried. Hard and shiny diamonds.


Any pics to share? Ive got a pack of bx3 in waiting


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 13, 2017)

Has anyone ran the F1s? Pretty sure I have gg4 x sour bubble f3 male. Just curious how these are. Thanks


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 14, 2017)

Sorry gone by. Next time.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 27, 2017)

any photos looking forward to seeing that frosty bud meat


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Nov 5, 2017)

I think I'm gonna get the bx2 I grew out the bx1 and it was AMAZING. 
I'm also curious if anyone has grown or seen any of the bxf1?


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 5, 2017)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I think I'm gonna get the bx2 I grew out the bx1 and it was AMAZING.
> I'm also curious if anyone has grown or seen any of the bxf1?


I grew out the BX1 F1 about a year ago. Super good and more variations in the pheno's, over the Bx2.
I did however, find a herm in the Bx2 and also in the Rare Dankness 501st Og right next to her, which could have been from a light leak.
Quality top shelf and great bag appeal found in Tony Greens Tortured beans.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Nov 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew out the BX1 F1 about a year ago. Super good and more variations in the pheno's, over the Bx2.
> I did however, find a herm in the Bx2 and also in the Rare Dankness 501st Og right next to her, which could have been from a light leak.
> Quality top shelf and great bag appeal found in Tony Greens Tortured beans.


Damn Skippy if u ain't grown it yet your missing out. When I pull this shit out at my hometown smoke circle ppl crap themselves


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Nov 8, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I will definitely say the BX2 has more structure and densness then the BX4. I had a lot of different BX4 phenos vs BX2’s and the BX2 shines “literally” over the rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 any more photos of harvest and or bud shots bro


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Nov 9, 2017)

Not now I don’t. My room is full of Chaos 4x4. Next harvest will be all GB BX2. Will have updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Nov 10, 2017)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Damn Skippy if u ain't grown it yet your missing out. When I pull this shit out at my hometown smoke circle ppl crap themselves


I second that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Reefer (Nov 12, 2017)

Any else getting a strong citrus smell from their GBx4's? Of the 11 beans I popped I got 6 girls 1 fire , 2 top drawer , 2 work horses and an airy fairy stink machine.

I am really surprised to see so many different traits showing up, but the smells of each you can tell they are related. I think Tony breeds by sense of smell. ANy way anyone else get a strong citrus smell from their GB's or is it just me? THese plants have shown a crazy range of terps, from poop to chocolate then mint, now citrus. Crazy


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Nov 12, 2017)

Uncle Reefer said:


> Any else getting a strong citrus smell from their GBx4's? Of the 11 beans I popped I got 6 girls 1 fire , 2 top drawer , 2 work horses and an airy fairy stink machine.
> 
> I am really surprised to see so many different traits showing up, but the smells of each you can tell they are related. I think Tony breeds by sense of smell. ANy way anyone else get a strong citrus smell from their GB's or is it just me? THese plants have shown a crazy range of terps, from poop to chocolate then mint, now citrus. Crazy


I grew out the BX2 & BX4
The BX4 had a lot more phenos to pick from and didn’t have the consistency in phenos that I’m looking for. The BX2 has a bud that is 3/4 bud and only has leaves at the bottom of it. Damn near don’t need to trim it. Tony explained the difference in the two but I’m definitely a fan of the BX2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluskadoo (Nov 29, 2017)

Ahhhh I thought this thread would help lol, I’m about to pull the trigger on some bx1 or bx4 figured hey I’ll do a little research no idk which I want the bx1 2 or 4 lol Love the way the buds came out in Tony’s first go with the bx1 super nice looking but I’ve heard good things about the bx4. But also see that it has many diff phenos grrrr my head is starting to hurt trying to decide lol


----------



## Craigson (Nov 29, 2017)

Isnt the intent of backcrossing to narrow down the phenos?
Or to influence more phenos leaning towards one parent?


----------



## westcoast420 (Nov 29, 2017)

You will have more variation in the first bx than the latest. The bx4 will be the ones closest to actual gg4. Why not buy some bx4 and the first bx?


----------



## Uncle Reefer (Nov 29, 2017)

westcoast420 said:


> You will have more variation in the first bx than the latest. The bx4 will be the ones closest to actual gg4. Why not buy some bx4 and the first bx?


I am going to say, this is not the case. Your F1 will seem very consistent. F2 you will start to see much variation. Anyway, F4's you will still see a lot of variation. IT will take many more generations to get homogeneity


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2017)

Uncle Reefer said:


> I am going to say, this is not the case. Your F1 will seem very consistent. F2 you will start to see much variation. Anyway, F4's you will still see a lot of variation. IT will take many more generations to get homogeneity


You are confusing the Back cross with the Filial cross. Back Cross 4 should definitely be more homozygous, than the Back cross 1,2, or 3.


----------



## antonioverde (Nov 29, 2017)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> any more photos of harvest and or bud shots bro





Craigson said:


> Isnt the intent of backcrossing to narrow down the phenos?
> Or to influence more phenos leaning towards one parent?


By bx4 traits begin to segregate. The individual segregated phenos will be very similar however. This is by design in the plan. It makes finding glue leaners easy. A reliable selection of glue leaners from bx4 will have less hidden traits. These will then take about 10 filial generations from those selections to make a true homozygous line. The bx3 has shown the most homogenous groups in large numbers followed by the bx2 with a few sour bubble recessive phenos peaking out in smaller numbers.

It's a lot of work. That's why most people don't commit to doing it. The bxf1 versions will show good hybrid phenos.

The bx4 frequency is probably why rez dog told bog he was going to ruin sour bubble however he didn't have the foresight of what to do with them from there... ie the filials.

I've released all versions as I go so people can ride along the journey and experience a true breeding program as it happens. The last of the bx3 and bx4s just dropped so if you want em nows the time. Happy so many have found pleasure so far. Thanks guys hope this helps clarify things.

This is why I called Mr soul out on saying bx4 C99 is true breeding. He only understood basics of what happens and not the full grasp... bx4 traits start segregating unless you had true homozygous parents to start.

If you want bx3 or bx4 this is the last drop of em. Time to go forward. I won't rule out making more down the line but it isn't the plan anytime soon. Already 5 years into this so I want to go forward. You can already see the benefits of the work on the outcrosses but it will only get better. Sadly most breeders are finding more commercial success doing random one off hybrids but I'm glad so many see the value in my focused work. Cheers!


----------



## antonioverde (Nov 30, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/tonygreens-tortured-beans.949354/page-3

I'll grab some bx1f1 pics for those asking.

There is a thread with 100s of thousands of replies and thousands of plants from growers around the world showing what's up.

Tstat you still on this a year later? There is 5 years of open honest logging of the breeding scheme and progression. In fact I doubt any other strain has such documentation as a resource for her growers. If another breeder has 5 years of intense documentation of progressive breeding let me know. I'd Love to read it

It is what it is. Of the thousands and thousands of beans popped all over the world in hundreds of different environments everyone can see the story and look at numbers and see the results...

Amos you went nuts after me saying sarcastically the line is shit full of herms when there is 5 years of breeding and 5 years of documentation to answer every question possible sorry you can't see that. That's the last time I'll address you two. Peace.


----------



## Stink_fist (Nov 30, 2017)

antonioverde said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/tonygreens-tortured-beans.949354/page-3
> 
> I'll grab some bx1f1 pics for those asking.
> 
> ...


Ignore the haters, your work speaks for itself. straight fire in your beans! Thanks for all your work.

I can't think of a breeder that doesn't have haters...


----------



## westcoast420 (Nov 30, 2017)

antonioverde said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/tonygreens-tortured-beans.949354/page-3
> 
> I'll grab some bx1f1 pics for those asking.
> 
> ...


Props to you tony for doing that with this line. Theres alot of chuckers out there but cant remember the last time I saw a breeder go through these steps and show and talk about it. Im running the bx3 and have narrowed down to one pheno gb5, that is short, small leaves, thin branches and stretches very little. Buds are compact and tight with a gassy fuel type smell. My next run will be about 30 of these under 7kw. Been supercropping the shit out of them in veg as to get as many sites and tops as possible as this strain really seems to respond to that well.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Nov 30, 2017)

I’ll soon have a whole room of BX2’s. Phenomenal strain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluskadoo (Nov 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Isnt the intent of backcrossing to narrow down the phenos?
> Or to influence more phenos leaning towards one parent?


Is this the case? I’m not all that educated on how the crossing etc works


----------



## Stink_fist (Nov 30, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I’ll soon have a whole room of BX2’s. Phenomenal strain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my opinion the BX2's are the best.

I have the lime gorilla but can't pop them at the moment.


----------



## Bluskadoo (Nov 30, 2017)

westcoast420 said:


> You will have more variation in the first bx than the latest. The bx4 will be the ones closest to actual gg4. Why not buy some bx4 and the first bx?


In that case I wish I would have waited before getting trigger happy , I ended up being impatient and ordered some of the bx1 also a good friend has a 20 pack of the bx2 he is going to let me pop and do a side by side and find a prize pick of the 2 and give him a cut so we will see


----------



## Stink_fist (Nov 30, 2017)

Bluskadoo said:


> In that case I wish I would have waited before getting trigger happy , I ended up being impatient and ordered some of the bx1 also a good friend has a 20 pack of the bx2 he is going to let me pop and do a side by side and find a prize pick of the 2 and give him a cut so we will see


BX1 is fire too. You're in for a treat with those beans and numbers.


----------



## Bluskadoo (Nov 30, 2017)

Stink_fist said:


> BX1 is fire too. You're in for a treat with those beans and numbers.


Thanks man that’s good to hear! I’m pretty excited!!


----------



## Stink_fist (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2017)

antonioverde said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/tonygreens-tortured-beans.949354/page-3
> 
> 
> Amos you went nuts after me saying sarcastically the line is shit full of herms


That's a flat out lie. Post quotes, or stfu. 

Your attempt at re-writing history is as pathetic as your performance in the original thread that was shut down for your behavior.


----------



## Stink_fist (Nov 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a flat out lie. Post quotes, or stfu.
> 
> Your attempt at re-writing history is as pathetic as your performance in the original thread that was shut down for your behavior.


Looks like you're the one trying to re-write history. The thread wasn't shut down because of his behavior, he asked for it to be closed.


----------



## Bluskadoo (Nov 30, 2017)

Can’t we all just grow good cannabis and get along lol


----------



## Stink_fist (Nov 30, 2017)

Bluskadoo said:


> Can’t we all just grow good cannabis and get along lol


You're right. There was enough bullshit before. Let the beans speak for themselves.


----------



## antonioverde (Nov 30, 2017)

Better yet, someone should put out a notice of herm traits simultaneously when a seed strain is released for sale - see: Breeder's Boutique. I'm glad I decided against them. Now.......are there any additional facts I should know about GB bx2 .... posted by Amos 

I replied sarcastically..

Ya it's a complete shit line full of hermit garbage... lol. Let's see all of the strain development threads from all the other breeders that cover years of work.... 

Anything you need to know has been covered over and over in these threads. Even intersex talk ha.

All downhill from Amos from there... "who needs this bs I got 8 bx2 seeds for the first addy in my inbox"

The insinuation there was some "secret" about gb was insulting and ridiculous when there is 5 years of documentation in a half million reply thread. You popped 2 beans or whatever and have been trashing the line ever since. That's about all the humoring I will reply to you with...


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Nov 30, 2017)

There’s nothing wrong with the BX2 as far as I can see. The BX4’s would pop a banana or two but mostly at the end of harvest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2017)

antonioverde said:


> All downhill from Amos from there... "who needs this bs I got 8 bx2 seeds for the first addy in my inbox"
> 
> You popped 2 beans or whatever and have been trashing the line ever since.


LOL. Nice try at favorable editing. FTR, I trashed you, not the line "ever since". I'll say it now the way I said it then - I don't support known assholes, and that's what you revealed yourself to be _after _your initial pretense of being some poor soul who'd endured a string of unfortunate bad breaks, or some such nonsense.

There...I fixed it for you, antonio.....verde. Muy astuto !


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have BX4 at 52 days and BX1f1 is my new go to strain. I will post pics when I get home on the 7th good looking Tony


----------



## antonioverde (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Mike. Glad ya like her. I remember you saying you were thinking about it awhile back. And congrats on getting the brown family out of Alaska ha!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 4, 2017)

AlaskaBigMike420 said:


> I have BX4 at 52 days and BX1f1 is my new go to strain. I will post pics when I get home on the 7th good looking Tony


Where Dem pics at


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Dec 4, 2017)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Where Dem pics at


Will have some up by Friday, I can't wait to see how they look after 9 days. It's funny how much I miss them


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 4, 2017)

And the young smoke report if ya can!


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Dec 8, 2017)

bx4 day 58


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 8, 2017)

Epic glue leaner dude !
Looks like trimming will be a breeze except for sticky scissors.
That my friends is what it's all about. 
Mind if I share those pics? Let us know how she smokes for ya.


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)

Bet it tastes just like weed.


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 8, 2017)

I'd go 63 to 70 mike. Looks like she's still gonna put on for you.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Dec 8, 2017)

ANC said:


> Bet it tastes just like weed.


I’ve tasted some pretty nasty weed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)

It is good to have a low bar to compare things too.
Even now that I have money I still bargain shop.


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm thinking 70 days too she's really starting putting on the weight. This is my first clone run on her and on the seed run I was thinking she will not make the cut so this is why I away do at least 2 runs. I also have a SB leaner ready for round 2 she is a special one even on the first round. Tony I don't know if you remember when I told you I looking to replace my SB with a great SB leaner of your GB well I found it in the BX4. I love my SB, but had to let it go when I seen the growth rate on the GB4 in veg then in 12/12 it was like SB on steroids it out produce my SB in every way. I'll be placing another order soon still have my ticket for a free pack with my new order thinking about the lime or if you have anything new. Once again thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 8, 2017)

You'll find exact sour dubb terps in the limes in sour bub esque plant types with a fast finish. Less mocha/coffee and much more sour then the recent sb I've had. Super sweet and sour. 
Glad you got what you were after mike. Deffo let that girl finish. 70 will be some nice smoke for sure. The haze crosses are super unique too.

I could one off every cut I can get my hands (and i can get plenty) on and drop em untested with no documentation for 40 bucks like 95% of the other seed companies do but what's the point when a little work will get you actual results people can count on.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Dec 12, 2017)

So I got 3 girls out of the 8 i ran still have 3 seeds left over really love the girls I did get however 2 are very similar from the looks of them bubble leaning the other glue leaning they all stink of pine gas sticky as hell 2 weeks to go also used the best male to pollinate 1 branch of my glue leaner and a tga qurkle and blue dream I'm no breeder by any means but you can only try and learn along the way


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 12, 2017)

Prolly be some good beans crossing with tga gear. Boost to potency and resin production for sure with the interesting terps some tga has.
The gb was made to outcross. That's why people should inbreed... higher quality f1s


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Dec 12, 2017)

Resin production is the best I've seen so far in any of the strains I've run really stoked with how there turning out will adjust a few things next run to increase yields.some more lst and super cropping should do it and might change nutrient line currently running canna bio the whole line along with canazyme and rhzotonic any suggestions from anyone would be great


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 13, 2017)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Resin production is the best I've seen so far in any of the strains I've run really stoked with how there turning out will adjust a few things next run to increase yields.some more lst and super cropping should do it and might change nutrient line currently running canna bio the whole line along with canazyme and rhzotonic any suggestions from anyone would be great


Take a look a Hurculian Harvest liquid bone meal / calcium phosphate. Of all the cultivars I have my Gorilla Bubble loves it the most, like the missing link I needed. Stem and leaf thickness and they look plump and healthy. I add it instead of cal/mag now and it seems to be doing some wonderful things with the Gorilla Bubble.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Dec 13, 2017)

Dam it can't get that here I'll look around though I like the canna bio but the vege nutrient is abit weak and just want to look for improvement not sure what's best for indoor organics or chemical?


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 14, 2017)

Don't forget to lollipop the shit out of her. She won't mind and you'll get less golf balls and more big colas. 50 percent minimum is my suggestion.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 15, 2017)

antonioverde said:


> Don't forget to lollipop the shit out of her. She won't mind and you'll get less golf balls and more big colas. 50 percent minimum is my suggestion.


I used some defoliation on mine and she responded very well.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 15, 2017)

Chopped anything low that still wasnt getting light after defoliation also


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 15, 2017)

Lime gb from dtog... he says identical sour dubb terps...


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Dec 20, 2017)

Here’s mine about a week into flower. They are alittle bigger than I usually like em















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 20, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Here’s mine about a week into flower. They are alittle bigger than I usually like em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cant wait to see them later in full force.
How long were they vegged for and what lights are you running?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Dec 20, 2017)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Nice cant wait to see them later in full force.
> How long were they vegged for and what lights are you running?


I vegged them for about 8 weeks. Alittle longer then I should. They are gonna be big and almost unmanageable. I will do a massive leaf strip, that will help my overall harvest. I’m using gavitas and I’m very impressed with overall tricomb and terpene production v/s HPS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 20, 2017)

Gorilla Bubble & Ruby Red Gorilla Bubble  GBGB Some starfighters @ cookie wrecks in the room too GBsome ruby i ran these 10-11 wks & cloned keepers from each pack.
1200w hps, 945w lec, 800w cobs
Excuse the unfinished walls as this was a temporary space & I just never got to them.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Dec 23, 2017)

No offense @jacrispy but you would gain greatly in weight if you did a complete leaf strip at 1 & 3 weeks of flower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 23, 2017)

@DirtyEyeball696 
that's cool if you like to defoliate & I'm sure it MAY have some benefit for final weight.
I defol very little for airflow & i grow for leaf health not weight or cash.
I run high plant numbers cause I'm pheno hunting.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone
Here's a few hydro bud pics from my early 2017 gorilla bubble harvest to add some snow to those of us who arent having a white Christmas!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Dec 25, 2017)

Defoliation is something that’s learned over years. I was actually skeptical at first. Thought it would hurt the plant. Actually the opposite happens. Remove the leaves and let all that light in to the buds. Yes your percentages will go up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 25, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> No offense @jacrispy but you would gain greatly in weight if you did a complete leaf strip at 1 & 3 weeks of flower.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what percentage more? i always thought defoiliation contributed to more average overall size buds not more yield. instead of having giant colas & golf balls & popcorn, to just having golf balls all around ?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Dec 25, 2017)

After my week 1 & week 3 strip I’m harvesting 100% usable. A bigger producing pheno also helps but you wouldn’t believe how the plant responds after your week 3 strip. I notice buds down low mature better and denser. It’s more work than the regular water and walk away but a lot more rewarding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 25, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Defoliation is something that’s learned over years. I was actually skeptical at first. Thought it would hurt the plant. Actually the opposite happens. Remove the leaves and let all that light in to the buds. Yes your percentages will go up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second this, causes everything under tops to get much denser


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Dec 25, 2017)

I call it a growers worse job. Takes me and my wife 4+ hrs at times. I guess it’s a “how lazy are you” type of thing in my opinion. I used to not do it but after time I learned the harder you work your grow the happier you’ll be in the end. I guess it’s in the genes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 28, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> Gorilla Bubble & Ruby Red Gorilla Bubble View attachment 4061088View attachment 4061089 GBView attachment 4061091GBView attachment 4061094View attachment 4061095 Some starfighters @ cookie wrecks in the room too View attachment 4061096GBView attachment 4061097some rubyView attachment 4061099View attachment 4061101 View attachment 4061103i ran these 10-11 wks & cloned keepers from each pack.
> 1200w hps, 945w lec, 800w cobs
> Excuse the unfinished walls as this was a temporary space & I just never got to them.


How's them rubies smoke dude? Lots of folks say they cut through the gb high which we all know is no slouch.... wondering how yours compare smoke wise. They due tend to run longer than gb so that long should be a great sample.


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 29, 2017)

antonioverde said:


> How's them rubies smoke dude? Lots of folks say they cut through the gb high which we all know is no slouch.... wondering how yours compare smoke wise. They due tend to run longer than gb so that long should be a great sample.


here's a ruby red that tastes like black licorice & smokes awesome..62days in    GB was great too, had lots of roast beef & tire fire in mine.
pleasure to grow for me


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 29, 2017)

Gonna recombine the two ruby red lines but first g Dubb and lime gb recombine. Looks sexy. Saving pics!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Dec 31, 2017)

These are 2 weeks. Next week I’m doing leaf strip then you’ll see why it’s so beneficial















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey hey. Looking good. A lot of people will be happy in a few months. You're the popular guy I reckon ha!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 4, 2018)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> These are 2 weeks. Next week I’m doing leaf strip then you’ll see why it’s so beneficial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of gorilla bubble. 
Can u take a pic of the tallest cola now, mid flower, and then at chop?
Be nice to watch the buds form


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 4, 2018)

Yo dirty. Sorry if I haven't kept up. Lots of gb out there now. Looks like a mono crop of a cut? One you selected? Looks like a good glue leaner to me? If ya run her before whats the nose like on her? Looks like you know how to treat her!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 5, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Yo dirty. Sorry if I haven't kept up. Lots of gb out there now. Looks like a mono crop of a cut? One you selected? Looks like a good glue leaner to me? If ya run her before whats the nose like on her? Looks like you know how to treat her!


I picked the pheno out of a bunch of BX2’s & BX4’s. Definitely is very gluey and grows like the glue. One thing I love is 3/4 of the bud has no leafs and is coney and dense very minimal trimming involved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 8, 2018)

These were stripped yesterday @ 3 weeks took 6 hrs.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 9, 2018)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> These were stripped yesterday @ 3 weeks took 6 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 15, 2018)

My Gorilla bubble (glue leaning pheno) after a 8 and a half month cure
Can't believe my dad still had this and a few other buds jar'd


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jan 23, 2018)

Had 3 different phenos from my 1st run of gb4 pheno #1 had a real strong smell of pine with a complimentary diesel smell to was rated a 9 out of 10 by my close smoke buddy who said it kicked his ass she was the leafyest compared to other 2 mums pheno #2 this was my original favourite leaf was minimal and buds were dense and tight she also had a faint smell of pine and gas but not as pungent as pheno 1sour taste really came through on the final product 2 pheno#3 the surprise she yielded heavy and can only be described as a hairy ass bud she exploded with pistols from the start of flower most unusual smelling bud had that diesel pine with a sweet fruityness which I finally nailed down to being passion fruit


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 27, 2018)

These will be 6 weeks tomorrow. Boy are they funky



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 29, 2018)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> These will be 6 weeks tomorrow. Boy are they funky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tht cola tho! Thts a bug chunck a G bub! Still got two weeks too cant wait to see her at chop

Edit: im refrencing the third picture far right.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 30, 2018)

Epic. Looks like a nice haul. We know who the popular guy is in your circle ha.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2018)

I thought I'd share these with the Gorilla Bubble guys.
Last year I grew out Gorilla Bubble Bx1, Bx2, and the Bx1 x Blue Satellite and had a 501st Og female turn pollen donor, (possible light leak).

For shits and giggles I sprouted 5 of the Gorilla Bubble Bx2 X 501st Og and ended up with 5 females and none of them have expressed any hermaphrotism, early or late.

This sample group was sprouted and grown to about 8 inches and then turned. Essentially a zero veg run.
Here are my 2 favorites. 1 exhibits more 501st Og tendencies while the other is more Gorilla Bubble leaning.


----------



## hantastic1 (Feb 16, 2018)

yummmm


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks great. I always said she was built to outcross. Looks like an easy trim. Let us know how she smokes.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Looks great. I always said she was built to outcross. Looks like an easy trim. Let us know how she smokes.


I will. She's coming down soon.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 16, 2018)

She is a very dank girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 16, 2018)

Yep. I'm definitely outcrossing. Looks like the potency carried over well


----------



## Uncle Reefer (Feb 16, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Looks great. I always said she was built to outcross. Looks like an easy trim. Let us know how she smokes.


I am considering doing the same with one of 4 male GBxBG4's and My hempstar, and cross the gbxbg4 back with the best lady gbxbg4
IF I can have your blessing of course


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 16, 2018)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> She is a very dank girl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's see the finish


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 17, 2018)

Uncle Reefer said:


> I am considering doing the same with one of 4 male GBxBG4's and My hempstar, and cross the gbxbg4 back with the best lady gbxbg4
> IF I can have your blessing of course


Go for it my man. The point of building homozygous alleles is for outstanding f1s. Something not many breeders do. If you do you gotta show em off tho!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 17, 2018)

here’s some small nugs. That’s all I smoke. My patience get the nicer stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 17, 2018)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> here’s some small nugs. That’s all I smoke. My patience get the nicer stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show us the room it's gotta be in near chop now 
Show me the money!!!!!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 18, 2018)

I finished up already. Got another crop already in. Gorilla fuck, Gorilla glue and Chaos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hairiest_Stamen (Feb 23, 2018)

Not too impressed so far with the gorilla bubble. 5/5 germinated in paper towels, only 3/5 popped above ground. 100 % success on the other 15 seeds I started.
Not only that but the GB seedlings are way behind, and seem to be tiny little mutants. Probably some user error obviously.
Lower left is the GB... other 3 are a different strain.


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 23, 2018)

Recessive trait segregation from backcrossing. I'd Pop the rest. Those recessives are anywhere from 5 to ten percent of the line depending on what version you have. If you have 3 plants you're not giving yourself much of a chance statistically? Are those an early Bx or late?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2018)

Hairiest_Stamen said:


> Lower left is the GB... other 3 are a different strain.


The others look like TGA seedlings.


----------



## Uncle Reefer (Feb 23, 2018)

Hairiest_Stamen said:


> Not too impressed so far with the gorilla bubble. 5/5 germinated in paper towels, only 3/5 popped above ground. 100 % success on the other 15 seeds I started.
> Not only that but the GB seedlings are way behind, and seem to be tiny little mutants. Probably some user error obviously.
> Lower left is the GB... other 3 are a different strain.
> 
> View attachment 4094674


it is certainly something in the dirt, just let it grow and see what you get, if it dies it dies, if it lives then it will recover.
Seeds can be really hard, even for experienced growers. I personally have a harder time with seeds than any other aspsect of growing. By far a harder time. But you only need to win the lottery once


----------



## Hairiest_Stamen (Feb 23, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Recessive trait segregation from backcrossing. I'd Pop the rest. Those recessives are anywhere from 5 to ten percent of the line depending on what version you have. If you have 3 plants you're not giving yourself much of a chance statistically? Are those an early Bx or late?


These are BX1F1. Plan was to do 5 out of 10 and hope for 2 to 3 females, and have some seeds for another grow. Now out of 3... I'm hoping for 1 to 2.


----------



## Hairiest_Stamen (Feb 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The others look like TGA seedlings.


What makes u say that?


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 23, 2018)

Good luck man. I kind of figured they were earlier bx work. Those have about 10% or so roughly recessed sour bubble leaners. Basically what you are looking at is a sour bubble phenotype that is inbred even further than sour b. The good news is that line you have is full of fire in the top end of the pheno ratios.
The segregation of traits is something that happens when you bx a line. Despite what some breeders will say if you are bxing to a heterozygous recurring parent like gg4 you will get trait segregation as the alleles become homozygous. This will lead to traits separating and breeding true by different phenos and not the whole line. Unless you have a homozygous recurring parent you cannot get to a true breeding line in totality by back crossing alone.
As you go along those recessives start to delete themselves. For example I just ran through a couple hundred each bx3 and bx4 doing selections and those "runt" sour b recessive phenos are present in less than 5%.

If you keep those sour b leaners you will be in for a long veg. If you don't want to toss em set em to the side and forget about them for awhile.
It is easy to spot the phenos from sprout in these gb lines because of the segregation. The glue leaners will be taller and faster very obviously from sprout. Good flowers from those sour b leaners but they are as slow or slower than sour b due to more recessives linked up in homozygous pairs. 
Sounds like what you want is in the other half of your pack most likely.
Good luck hope you find a winner. The numbers are in your favor.


----------



## Hairiest_Stamen (Feb 23, 2018)

Uncle Reefer said:


> it is certainly something in the dirt, just let it grow and see what you get, if it dies it dies, if it lives then it will recover.
> Seeds can be really hard, even for experienced growers. I personally have a harder time with seeds than any other aspsect of growing. By far a harder time. But you only need to win the lottery once


Could be... I'm using ~70% miracle grow seed starting mix, ~30% perlite. Been using it for years successfully with hundreds of seeds (non weed). It's pretty mild stuff, npk is 0.03, 0.03, 0.03. Last watering gave them 150 ppm of fox farm grow big in RO water. I weigh the solo cups before watering to make sure they are close to dry in order to avoid over watering issues.


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 23, 2018)

Also is that bagged soil? I can see a couple burned tips it looks like. I'd also double check for thrips just to cover all bases. They can reek havoc on seedlings and like to munch the growing tips and can cause slow growth and mutation.

Hope these comments are helpful to you.

Edit: just saw your previous comment.


----------



## Hairiest_Stamen (Feb 23, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Also is that bagged soil? I can see a couple burned tips it looks like. I'd also double check for thrips just to cover all bases. They can reek havoc on seedlings and like to munch the growing tips and can cause slow growth and mutation.
> 
> Hope these comments are helpful to you.


Yes bagged...I replied above with my grow medium. Only did 150 ppm (if that) and will probably drop it way back to 75ppm or flush if the tip burn worsens. So far the burn hasn't migrated in a couple of days so I may be ok.

I had thrips before months ago... I'll examine the leaves when I get home. I generally do a light spray of neem on at least the soil to keep any fungus gnats at bay.


----------



## Hairiest_Stamen (Feb 23, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Good luck man. I kind of figured they were earlier bx work. Those have about 10% or so roughly recessed sour bubble leaners. Basically what you are looking at is a sour bubble phenotype that is inbred even further than sour b. The good news is that line you have is full of fire in the top end of the pheno ratios.
> The segregation of traits is something that happens when you bx a line. Despite what some breeders will say if you are bxing to a heterozygous recurring parent like gg4 you will get trait segregation as the alleles become homozygous. This will lead to traits separating and breeding true by different phenos and not the whole line. Unless you have a homozygous recurring parent you cannot get to a true breeding line in totality by back crossing alone.
> As you go along those recessives start to delete themselves. For example I just ran through a couple hundred each bx3 and bx4 doing selections and those "runt" sour b recessive phenos are present in less than 5%.
> 
> ...


I'll have to reread this post again a few times, as I don't know much about breeding.
I may pop the other 5. I've got a 3'x6' footprint for flower and 15 seedlings currently. figured id end up with 7 or 8 females in 3 gallon smart pots. I can increase that to 4.5'x6' to veg more plants if need be. 3x6 area w/7 ft ceiling.. going to be tight!


----------



## Uncle Reefer (Feb 23, 2018)

#antonioverde
BTW
That GGxBG 4 the plant known as number nine has become a very popular girl over here.


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 23, 2018)

Good to hear unc! Keep your circle tight, don't let the stragglers in!


----------



## ClueBot (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey I don't want to hijack but I was hoping someone with exp with this strain could give me some advice? If you could only get 1 pack from Tonys gg bx line what version would you consider? 

I really want to get a keeper GG pheno to get as close as I can to the clone only so from my research bx4 would probably be the best bet, but I have also read a lot of people getting amazing keepers out of the bx2 and they are a lot cheaper. I know you have potential with all of his bx lines just trying to make the most out of my hard earned pennies haha.

Can't wait to get these genetics tho


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 4, 2018)

if money is your concern bx2... if finding a truer rep of gg#4 is what you want bx3-4... 

i am looking through all three if that tells you anything...


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 4, 2018)

Get the cheapest pack. You won't be dissapointed. Then sell a quarter and buy another.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Mar 8, 2018)

What would happen if I grew out the f2s I made of the gbbx4s and crossed them with a keeper female or male from gbx2?


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 18, 2018)

Short answer. More fire. Go for it I say!


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Mar 18, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Short answer. More fire. Go for it I say!


Whats your future breeding plans can't wait to get more of your work I'm thinking of running those bx4s again to see what else I can uncover none of last lot had that GG4 leaf twistwist bust still plenty of fire and frost


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 20, 2018)

4 20 18 dropping lime gb x Gorilla dubble, gorilla dubble x gb bx4, later on in the year bx4 fems, bx4f1, waiting on another friends gg4 bx4 project to cross to my bx4 for a recombinant inbred line, will have pine tar kush x gb f2s later (real ptk ) .
Gonna do a nice 420 sale and release a few packs of unreleased gear to.

GB will eventually be a true breeding line either by s4, bx4f10s or the RIL bred down. Just need time!

Some bad ass collaboration coming out with antennae seeds a bit after 420. Stay tuned and spred the word.

Will have rec legal here soon then all hell breaks loose and I can move faster. Need to fund more equipment so every dollar spent will go to a good cause.

I risked my ass for half a decade in a militant ass state making Gb so I'm glad people enjoy them. The cuffs are coming off soon.

Cheers!


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 20, 2018)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Bro if your into likes goto Facebook
> If you wanna comment for a like then you got even bigger issues
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But you're just commenting to be a fucking ass hole. I was going to buy some gorilla crosses but you single handedly made me run away from them. Way to be a flaming pile of dog shit on the internet. Good work.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Mar 21, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> 4 20 18 dropping lime gb x Gorilla dubble, gorilla dubble x gb bx4, later on in the year bx4 fems, bx4f1, waiting on another friends gg4 bx4 project to cross to my bx4 for a recombinant inbred line, will have pine tar kush x gb f2s later (real ptk ) .
> Gonna do a nice 420 sale and release a few packs of unreleased gear to.
> 
> GB will eventually be a true breeding line either by s4, bx4f10s or the RIL bred down. Just need time!
> ...


 that ptk would be a interesting mix for sure definitely keen for seem of those


----------



## frozenhead (Mar 21, 2018)

Gorilla Bubble? I thought I would be seeing a huge stem and super duper buds but the opposite greeted my curiosity.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 23, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> 4 20 18 dropping lime gb x Gorilla dubble, gorilla dubble x gb bx4, later on in the year bx4 fems, bx4f1, waiting on another friends gg4 bx4 project to cross to my bx4 for a recombinant inbred line, will have pine tar kush x gb f2s later (real ptk ) .
> Gonna do a nice 420 sale and release a few packs of unreleased gear to.
> 
> GB will eventually be a true breeding line either by s4, bx4f10s or the RIL bred down. Just need time!
> ...


Sour bubble was one of the strongest, best smokes i ever grew, HOWEVER it was also the slowest growing, lowest yielding strain i ever grew. I litterally vegged a plant 3 months in 5 gallon smart pot for it to get 1 ft tall and finish out only 1 oz. Has your work changed this? I popped 30 seeds of sour bubble praying for a keeper but never got one worth cloning. 
What are people pulling down with this strain? Hows it vegging? I like to grow out in 20 gallon indoors an do 1 plant per 1k hps.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2018)

Sour Bubble run with 3 girls that did run small and yield was under average and potency was very strong. Very relaxing and not for daytime. Calyxes were blue with deep green leaves. Looks much like old Hindu Kush with mostly a center cola. Very dense.


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes gb has unlocked sb vigor! And kept her best traits. If you like sb except veg time you will love gb my friend. They love being grown big. If you can sex clones and flower out before going huge. Less than 5% intersex but you hate a surprise in a big plant. Cheers.


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 23, 2018)

Ps. You'll see 1 out of ten maybe sb leaners that you'll know right away from past experience. Select the leggy sprouts.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 23, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Yes gb has unlocked sb vigor! And kept her best traits. If you like sb except veg time you will love gb my friend. They love being grown big. If you can sex clones and flower out before going huge. Less than 5% intersex but you hate a surprise in a big plant. Cheers.


Whats the biggest gb yet grown indoors? I really dont want to mess with a strain unless its able to fill a 5x5 scrog as a single plant. I know not every plant has it in the genetics to grow large. Ive done several strains indoor that come in between 1.5 and 2 lbs indoor. 
Please post up a picture of the largest in veg if you can, that will tell me all i need to know. In flower works too.. but i like veg porn. Ive heard great things about your stock, just trying to find the right strain.. i only get to grow small numbers at this point in my life.
Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## antonioverde (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## antonioverde (Mar 24, 2018)

They have no problem getting big or filling screens indoor or out. Just pics I had readily accessible.


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 24, 2018)

I reckon I got a little experience with big plants indoor.


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 24, 2018)

Little to medium to big. It's all good.


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 24, 2018)

Ode to bog ^^^^


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 24, 2018)

Alright thanks, looks good to me. And these are all GB?

An thanks for being here to pass on the info. My current gals are in 35 true gallon hardpots, did you find a size that works best for these?


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 24, 2018)

The first two are gb. The rest are just showing I know what big indoor looks like. The rest are gg4. The mother. 35 will be fine. They love leg room so you'll do fine. Like I say after they sprout you might see a sour bubble leaner or two. They stay small and grow slow. The tall leggy ones are the faster ones. Easy to see a few days after sprout. Just cull the recessives you'll be good to go.


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 24, 2018)

Here. Bottom row second over to the right you'll see one of the runty sour bubble leaners. The rest are glue leaners that grow fast. The "runts" are fire too but they grow super slow like sour bubble. The leggy ones grow fast.


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 24, 2018)

See what I mean by obvious from sprout ha


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 24, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> View attachment 4111129


So these are the gb?


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 24, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> See what I mean by obvious from sprout ha


My last 3 sour bubble were over a month old and only on node 4... and the size of your sprouts. while other seeds popped the same day were feet tall. Ive probably had the worst experiance woth sour bubble of anyone ive seen online and im not exagerating.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 24, 2018)

Ill try a pack of the gb4 when your 420 sale pops


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 24, 2018)

Ya sour bubble is notorious that way. Only thing that I found to speed them up is giant pots for sprouts. That makes watering a challenge tho. They go nuts building roots for a long while before they start growing. I think you'll be happy with gb. Lots of sour bubbles finer qualities without the painfull veg. Bx4 generally have 1 or 2 of the sour bubble leaners. They are running about 5% chance of getting them overall in the line.
Let us know how they go for ya cheers.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 24, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Ya sour bubble is notorious that way. Only thing that I found to speed them up is giant pots for sprouts. That makes watering a challenge tho. They go nuts building roots for a long while before they start growing. I think you'll be happy with gb. Lots of sour bubbles finer qualities without the painfull veg. Bx4 generally have 1 or 2 of the sour bubble leaners. They are running about 5% chance of getting them overall in the line.
> Let us know how they go for ya cheers.


Can you share the 4/20 sale info? As far as i saw the current promo on great lakes starts at 140 worth of seeds and the gb is 125, hahaha if they sold single seeds id be ordering right now but i dont think theres any other packs i want, amd i sure dont need any more. Unless you did work to sour strawberry kush.
Did you work on sour strawberry kush? Please tell me you did.. please.. my bro... friend... guy... buddy... ssk?


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 4, 2018)

Collaborative with Antenna Seeds drops in May.

Per Fab...

I decided to start a new thread to show off all the Gorilla Bubble crosses I have made so far in a collaboration with @tonygreen. Using a few males from a pack of his Gorilla Bubblebx3 I pollinated some of my best ladies to create what I believe will be some of the most potent, stinky, and beautiful cannabis plants ever bred!

i just pulled most of the mothers and will try to get some of them into GLG by early may.

2018 Antenna/Tonygreen Collaboration Seedlist

Gorilla Banana (Antenna Banana Haze X GBbx3)

Gorilla Lemon Lazerlite (Lemon Lazerlite X GBbx3)

Gorilla Grapelazerlite (Grapelazerlight2 X GBbx3)

Gorilla Headgames (Headgames4 X GBbx3)

Gorilla Dragon OG (SFV OG KUSH x 3 headed dragon X GBbx3)

SGGB (Sour Gorilla X GBbx3)

Gorillas in the Mist-Red Lazerlite 5 (RedMatrimonyKalimist X GBbx3)

Each one will blow your mind!

These crosses should push the limits of potency a plant can possess!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 5, 2018)

Gorillas in the mist is an awesome name


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 6, 2018)

These will all be easy to trim and resin machine terpene bombs!


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 8, 2018)

The daddy...


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 8, 2018)

Do you think these will be more potent than the straight gb line ?


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 8, 2018)

I think more psychoactive for sure. Some great sativa type mothers with so many different terpene families that the affects will be different for sure.

The gb will bring the increased resin production and denser flower formations while letting the best of the sativa type mothers traits show out.

Wide crosses and will show great vigor in the special f1. Much closer to true f1s than we generally see. Antenna works their lines and prefers sativas. So these will have many special qualities to show.

I'll try to get pics of the moms here when I can. Pretty big threads and documentation from antenna on them elsewhere.

A unique and special offering!


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 9, 2018)

I got a few tom hill haze x Gorilla dubble (sour dubb cross) a gorilla bubble adventure pack with 20 plus beans of bx1 bx2 bx3 and bx4, and 5 packs of a rare sssdh x sour bubble F2ed dropping 420. Most likely bogo of the same line as well except for these new packs.
First 25 guys get a freebie 5 pack of bx3 on top plus bank promos.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> I got a few tom hill haze x Gorilla dubble (sour dubb cross) a gorilla bubble adventure pack with 20 plus beans of bx1 bx2 bx3 and bx4, and 5 packs of a rare sssdh x sour bubble F2ed dropping 420. Most likely bogo of the same line as well except for these new packs.
> First 25 guys get a freebie 5 pack of bx3 on top plus bank promos.


Sweet thanks tony ill try and be one of those 25! Is this is for 420?


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 9, 2018)

Yup. The adventure packs all have overfill too.

My lime gb x Gorilla dubble I planned were all super pale so I'm not releasing them. Gonna redo. They needed longer for some reason so holding back on those for quality control. They germ ed fine but I don't like the look. Outer shells needed more time to develop....


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Yup. The adventure packs all have overfill too.
> 
> My lime gb x Gorilla dubble I planned were all super pale so I'm not releasing them. Gonna redo. They needed longer for some reason so holding back on those for quality control. They germ ed fine but I don't like the look. Outer shells needed more time to develop....


Maybe half price packs?


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 9, 2018)

The bx1f1 are half priced already. 

But seriously times are changing slowly where I am so in the future I can do that.
As it is I am a boutique breeder and have never mass produced these lines. I simply can't keep up with massive breeders who are listed everywhere with thousands of packs out there at this time.

Take Solace in the fact that you get something unique and worked. When I'm able well be going that route. Atm based on availability mainly... a light is worth 2 ps of flowers for me and these have all been massively selected with minimal productions done with my ass on the line.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> The bx1f1 are half priced already.
> 
> But seriously times are changing slowly where I am so in the future I can do that.
> As it is I am a boutique breeder and have never mass produced these lines. I simply can't keep up with massive breeders who are listed everywhere with thousands of packs out there at this time.
> ...


Bxf1 are half priced nice! That's a steal honestly. I love your work tony your doing some outstanding breeding. If you can find those moms by antenna seeds to give me and others an idea of what the gb bx3 male is hitting. Id love to see them!


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 9, 2018)

Ah I was being tongue in cheek. Half price compared to the later lines ha. Fwiw I keep the bx1f1 and bx2 the lowest and they are the most proven. Also even though the bx3 and 4 are a bit more least you know you got some work for your dough.

Pics of the antenna moms coming soon.


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 11, 2018)

Ok bear with me I'll try to get the moms up.

First grape haze the mother of grapelazelight2.. then the gl2..

Wide leaf drug type...

  

^^^^x gb bx3 male. Yes.


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 11, 2018)

Headgames 4 ladies... more wide leaf...


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 11, 2018)

SFV OG KUSH x 3 headed dragon


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 11, 2018)

Redmatrimony...kalimist f5... hazeyyy


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 11, 2018)

Lemon lazerlight...


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 11, 2018)

Antenna bananahaze... more wld...


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 11, 2018)

Sour Gorilla
Genetics: Sour Diesel (Riri Cut) x (Gorilla Glue #4 x Polar Bear)

Sativa | Indica | Hybrid:80/20 Hybrid

Yield :Large

Flowering Time: 9-11 Weeks

Sour Diesel (RiRi Cut) has winner of numerous cups, it was also adwared "High Times 2005" plant of the year and the "IC Magazine cup 2005". Very well known for her strong Diesel lemon smell and grood yield.

This strain produce plants with tall size and very good yield with a awesome fuel lemon scent,

Pure fuel for rocket


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm looking forward to the ptk man definitely buying


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks so much @antonioverde 
I think ill cop a pack of the grape lazerlight cross on 420 Looks like a kickass sativa! I can't even imagine the amount of frost Gbub is gonna invoke in her!!!!


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 12, 2018)

The antenna crosses will be out in may bro. Drying now.

Here is a full plant shot of the ruby red gb from windycity...


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 12, 2018)

For 420 I got tom hill haze x Gorilla dubble. 5 packs of Sssdh x sour bubble f2s and a gorilla bubble collectors edition combo pack with over 20 beans mixed of bx1 bx2 bx3 and bx4.


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 12, 2018)

Sssdh x sour bubble... amazing phenos to be had. 5 guys will be happy.


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## growingforfun (Apr 14, 2018)

Will it be the first 5 orders on 420 or hows that gonna work out? Im guessing youll have 5 orders in the first few min it hits 420 lol


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 14, 2018)

Nah 5 packs of Sssdh x SB F2 are listed. FIRST 25 get bx3 freebie packs


----------



## growingforfun (Apr 14, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Nah 5 packs of Sssdh x SB F2 are listed. FIRST 25 get bx3 freebie packs


So if i buy any pack of your seeds ill get a gorrila bubble bx3 on 420, assuming im one of the first 25? That will help me decide what to get! Theres a few diff things of yours i really want but i have a limit on what i can spend. I really want any of the gorrila bubble line, and the lime line looks tits to me. Can you give me some info on the ruby and the lime?


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 14, 2018)

Yep they are 5 count freebie packs of bx3.

The Lime gb was mothered by a sour dubb s2 female. In other words selfed twice. This made for a very homozygous plant that passed on her best traits reliably. All of the plants in that line have true lime expressions guranteed. She will flower in 8 to 9 weeks. Very frosty. Tastes just how they smell. All plants very similar. A powerful tasty smoke. Sour dubb is legendary for being some of the best tasting pot ever and the taste comes through with a massive potency and resin jump from the gb dad. I call them super indicas because they are very vigorous wide leaf drug type plants.

The ruby red has a lot of phenos. From real soma type grapefruit to gassy fuel to chemmy to licorice. Fun to hunt through. Very frosty and very potent soaring high.
She is a poly hybrid so many phenos to hunt through but all fire.


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 14, 2018)

Lime gb...


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 14, 2018)

Ruby red...


----------



## growingforfun (Apr 14, 2018)

That lime lookin premo


----------



## growingforfun (Apr 15, 2018)

Will those bx3 packs be going out starting tonight? It looks like the great lakes 4/20 promo starts on the 16th but im not sure. Thx for the info ive got my choices locked in !


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 15, 2018)

Yup 16th. I believe once you order you can make a note to ask any questions.


----------



## antonioverde (May 9, 2018)

First half of the tonygreen/antenae collab dropped. Listed under antenae brand. Time to see the value of a true f1!


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 27, 2018)

Sorry about the noob question, but where do I find these beans?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 28, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Sorry about the noob question, but where do I find these beans?


Greatlakesgenetics.com 
Breeder
Tony greens tourtured beans


----------



## Uncle Reefer (May 29, 2018)

One of the shops I sell to is making a huge batch of Gorilla Bubble x4 rosin, of my stuff. They are getting 20% ratio with a virtually clear product. The best they have ever done previously is 15%. So again Tony Stand proud man. You have created some of the best seeds that my corner of the world has ever known. I am contemplating putting the GB in some local contests.


----------



## antonioverde (May 29, 2018)

The resin production is locked in. For those willing to look through a few numbers truly spectacular results can be found reliably. Doesn't surprise me to hear those numbers. She was built for it!
90% amazing and the top 10% will be world changing ha.

Appreciate the kind words. It's been a labor of love and doing things the right way. I was never in it for fame or money or to be the next bohdi or tga. Boutique rep and breeding suits me just fine. I keep my head down and stay in my lane.

Feel free to enter her with my blessings. I never had the money it takes to be in the cups. I've wondered if/when she would appear in something though. The right pheno will be a world beater.

Few guys banging my haze crosses as we speak. The antennae collab out is also going to bring rare quality. If you don't know now you know! More to come...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 30, 2018)

Uncle Reefer said:


> One of the shops I sell to is making a huge batch of Gorilla Bubble x4 rosin, of my stuff. They are getting 20% ratio with a virtually clear product. The best they have ever done previously is 15%. So again Tony Stand proud man. You have created some of the best seeds that my corner of the world has ever known. I am contemplating putting the GB in some local contests.


Got 4 or 5 bx2 and 2 bx3 going. One bx3 is the most vigorus. She's big enough now to get a stem rub and the smell is just as I recall (literally the best nostalgic smell and it's only been a yr since I've had my greasy little paws on it. SO good to have these genetics back!!!!
The 5 hazes are coming along one was stunting but when I switched it to synthetics it started blowing up. So two in organics now and other three synthetics.
Ill try to get some pics up later


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (May 31, 2018)

When can we expect the ptk release?


----------



## antonioverde (May 31, 2018)

Gonna be this year later. I will start a thread for the grow along.


----------



## antonioverde (Jul 2, 2018)

Gb bx2 outdoor


----------



## antonioverde (Jul 2, 2018)

Gb bx4 outdoor...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey Tony I got one GB to mutate into a triploid! Have you seen this trait expresded in gb already?


----------



## antonioverde (Jul 3, 2018)

Nice. Yup. Some pics in the big gb thread. Multiple branches from single nodes. Even a branch shooting from a fan leaf stem. Its the gg4 branching trait in homozygous form that does it. Those have supreme structure and usually all glue leaners.


----------



## antonioverde (Jul 4, 2018)

Great lakes haze from one of my guys finishing up. He tells me she has the strong diesel nose.


----------



## Hairiest_Stamen (Jul 4, 2018)

Had zero luck with my gorilla bubble... Half were weird mutants or tiny compared to other plants, same soil/temps/nutes/etc... Going to try again in the fall.


----------



## antonioverde (Jul 5, 2018)

Bx1f1 outdoor...


----------



## Uncle Reefer (Jul 5, 2018)

WE got third at the Great Canadian Glass Gathering with Rosin made from the Gorialla Bubble, you should be proud Tony, you got a hand in it


----------



## antonioverde (Jul 5, 2018)

Wow thats awesome!! I have many reports of huge yields on extraction. Figured it was a matter of time before she won some events! Thanks for the heads up!!-


----------



## ThaSeedMan (Jul 5, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> The first two are gb. The rest are just showing I know what big indoor looks like. The rest are gg4. The mother. 35 will be fine. They love leg room so you'll do fine. Like I say after they sprout you might see a sour bubble leaner or two. They stay small and grow slow. The tall leggy ones are the faster ones. Easy to see a few days after sprout. Just cull the recessives you'll be good to go.


Our GG4 Is Identical


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 15, 2018)

Triploid gorilla bubble is unfortunately a male... Culled this other make which dropped pollen first. This should be a good make to breed with.  
I'm definitely crossing this male with one of @Useful 's gg#4s1 which was polyploid at first two nodes and split 4 equal ways (with a 5th lesser branch in muddle) when fim'ed


And this may be a gorilla bubble. That or a chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies @antonioverde need your help does this look like a gbub? (Left side wider leaved plant)
May have to wait until flower to help determine strain


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jul 17, 2018)

How's the ptk project coming along ?


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 17, 2018)

gb bx 4... without uv added or any other foliar resin enhancer...


----------



## antonioverde (Aug 2, 2018)

A single  Bx4 outdoor up north...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 3, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> A single View attachment 4175368 Bx4 outdoor up north...


Very nice scrog Tony


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 8, 2018)

Here's my triploid gorilla bubble after I took the pollen he was dropping.
Weird seeing three shoots at each node like this!
I got about .02 g worth of pollen should be enough to hit a few strains.l
Hopefully the polyploidity will carry over


----------



## antonioverde (Aug 13, 2018)

That trait will come through in a %. Its the gg4 branching trait in homozygous form.

Save some pollen and find a female like it in the beans you make and cross them to lock it in. Males will reveg if you take a cut to hold.

A bx4 from a happy camper...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 15, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> That trait will come through in a %. Its the gg4 branching trait in homozygous form.
> 
> Save some pollen and find a female like it in the beans you make and cross them to lock it in. Males will reveg if you take a cut to hold.
> 
> ...


Good idea I'll do just that. Hopefully the pollens stays good that long. All I did was dry it and put it in a little .5 jar with a cork lid in the freezer


----------



## antonioverde (Aug 19, 2018)

One of newguys gb bx4.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 19, 2018)

That looks like a solid producing pheno have you still been qorkibg on progressing further with the bx4 line ?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 20, 2018)

The gorilla bubble i grew last year had flower structure that looked just like this guy's with the crystalyzed leaves to match


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 20, 2018)

@antonioverde legit a gorilla in a bubble man. I'm too stoned for this


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 20, 2018)

Hahahaha crack up


----------



## antonioverde (Aug 26, 2018)

From tynehead Tom...

Gorilla Bubble , in my case the BX2 and the BX4 are what I call "impress your friends weed" LOL because everyone who cracks a jar, handles a bud, and smokes a doob of the stuff I have, are extremely impressed. Gorilla Bubble falls into a category I like to call a full package "dessert weed" because it is such a soothing, satisfying experience with every toke. Full flavours of sour, sweet, dank goodness with a hint of skunky burning tire and anise..... and ya, she gives me forhead sweats and a good couch ride if I over indulge.

I had a different pheno of gorilla bubble bx2 before that gave me more in the way of pain relief but it was not as tasty as this girl.

BX4, I just chopped her down in the greenhouse and she has way fatter buds and is overall a better yielder but again.... I think the bx2 cut I have has that elite level nose, flavor, high and bag appeal that just makes everyone go "wow man what the fuck is this shit now?"

This run saw flowers so frosty, the green of the bud could barely be seen.......spectacular work by @Tonygreen


----------



## antonioverde (Oct 23, 2018)

gorilla banana


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 23, 2018)

Shit those are massive what's the flowering time ?


----------



## antonioverde (Oct 26, 2018)

8-9 weeks. The sb gene keeps it down!


----------



## Hairiest_Stamen (Oct 26, 2018)

Tony, Tried the bx1f1 had a bunch of veg issues and mutant plants... what should I try next?
Tried that strain for it's supposed aid for back pain .


----------



## antonioverde (Oct 30, 2018)

A bunch of gear going up to support dansbud who has been diagnosed with a bad stage 4 cancer. Look out 100% going to help dan. Look for the auction.

Harry id try bx2. All of the lines have shown amazing plants. Theyre still seeds so if you get unlucky ill look out for you personally.

Im going in for surgery myself in a couple weeks for some intestinal issues. Ill be around sporadically.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 30, 2018)

All the best Bro hope for a speedy recovery


----------



## antonioverde (Nov 8, 2018)

Dang. Gb blowin up on instagram. Love it.


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 2, 2018)

Ptk x gb thread. Time to make it happen.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/pine-tar-gush-ptk-x-gorilla-bubble.980765/


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 16, 2018)

Gb double haploid project.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/double-haploid-gorilla-bubble-project.981511/


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 4, 2020)

How's the Bx3? Recently picked up a pack of those.


----------



## antonioverde (Nov 4, 2020)

The traditional cubed version. The tallest sprouts are fine glue leaners. Last version before trait segregation kicked in. Less sour b phenos than the rest!


----------

